# Just Wondering ???



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 22, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*Who is "expecting" this year ??*[/SIZE]

Jenny's that is






Who's is going to be the first of the year ???

Zepp's 1st yr. Birthday is coming up





*I think he was # 2 of last year ?





He was born ...Feb. 4, 2007

Was he Ce??


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 24, 2008)

We hope that we are expecting. My little Chocolate should deliver in July or August. Just don't really know if she is or not. Was told when I got her that she was bred.



Little Lily, well it could be anytime. She just keeps getting bigger and bigger. If not this year hopefully next year.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I should have 5 due if they all are in foal. One jenny I only bred back 2 days so not sure if she is in foal for sure. I think due dates start in April/May on them and then one jenny is due later in the fall. Between the horses and donkeys I will be busy busy!






[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like the first one of 2008 is April ...I guess I can wait





this is the first year since 2001 that we aren't having any babies





*[SIZE=12pt]Hay Ce ...did you breed that "White Lightning Stud Muffin" ???[/SIZE]*

*is anyone expecting little Mules??


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 25, 2008)

we are already watching Susie Q... she was not put in with the jack until after her birthday last year (March 9) but a week ago i had NO udder and this week i cannot put my hand flat - just a bit but it is starting! And i could have as many as 4 in the fall...

Not sure if technically it would be a "mini" mule but I bred my pony Skeye to Trooper (Eve's papa) last spring and Bonnie Fogg said last summer that she is having a boy... so we are watching her too! (of course the foal could have been absorbed but we are thinking positive!)

my big mare was bred but obviously absorbed as she has been showing heat the last few months



so we will try again with her this spring.

So, expecting 2 this spring and as many as 4 in the fall


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

ALRIGHTY~~~ your making me say..I have 2 jennys (my own) bred to " White Lightening Stud Muffin" (Casper, my ivory) at least I am hoping, I hand bred him..and 2 outside jennys bred to Buckley. I also am HOPING I have 1 jenny bred for a hinny. Snickers needs somone to put him in his place!



I didnt breed aggressiviely this year, so we shall see. Casper was still on the younger side, but this year...he will be having some fun. In his own pasture with his own



girls.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Feb 10, 2008)

We're expecting a mini donkey foal in August. Our first ever!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 10, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]This is [/SIZE]so exciting!

no babies here!


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 11, 2008)

Well....we hadn't planned on having any babies this year be they horse or donkey, but it sure looks like my standard donkey, Buttercup, has a baby in there! This will be the second time the _*sterile* _ neighboring sheep guardian mammoth jack will be a daddy. Last year the baby was our Buck, pictured below at a few hours old. He was a giant baby and mama delivered with divine assistance. My hubby caught that big boy breeding her through the fence this past summer after he jumped several pastures fences to come back to her. Evidently he is quite fertile! and we should have a May baby. We have now moved Buttercup and the minis to their new location 15 miles away. Let's see him try it this summer!! 

*Baby Buck and Buttercup*






*The "sterile" daddy*


----------



## minimule (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm hoping for 1 mini mule. I bred a mare that hadn't settle in a couple of years to Kilroy. Her belly sure looks like there is something in there. I haven't seen anything move yet but it sure is getting big.



All my foals (4 at most) are due in May.


----------

